
Pro-Kremlin disinformation campaign that helped Trump deny Russian links - okket
https://www.computerweekly.com/news/252445769/Briton-ran-pro-Kremlin-disinformation-campaign-that-helped-Trump-deny-Russian-links
======
Fjolsvith
So this is really British Election Tampering, not Russian Election Tampering.

